# Weaning off...until I have a real job!



## GrumpyCat (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

so my last Lyft comment from some asshole rider just made me go on job listings again today.
Following comment:
“Car smelled, hated her music, and she hits the brakes every three seconds from riding everyone's bumper! Made me nauseous.”

All other ratings were 5 stars 
★★★★★ 10 ratings
“Wow can't believe I made my flight. THANK YOU!!!!! ”
“Nice lady”
“She's very nice”

it's these few A*holes that make the worst job even worse. Make me think again how riders ruin my car by constantly ramming the door in the curb, slamming the car doors shut as if they could win $100 if they shut it as hard as they can, Smelly unshowered in sweated through T-shirts Gym pick ups making my seats smell, smelly food take out pax, pax complaining about previous pax food smell in my car, pax trying to squeeze 5-6 people in the car and pretending they didn't know it's illegal and ruining my seats with high heel scratches, drunk ****s, almost pucking in the car ****s, pucking ****s, the ask about "how do you like driving for Uber/Lyft ****s (most annoying), the "why" don't you like askers (really? you don't tip and ask WHY?), the bad raters because I say I don't like driving for UBER ****s, the I hate your music but do not tell you to switch channels so I can give you 1 star ****s, the I hated how you drive but will not say anything so you don't kick me out of the car because I know I am rude ****s...
That dumb cab driver **** who almost hit my car on purpose yesterday when I had a pax and he did not and saw I am Ubering, (yes I reported him).
The "can I have your number" (or I will give you 1 star) ****s, the "let's go party" ****s, the "Do you wanna come up" (or I will give you 1 star) ****s, The I will give you $20 tip if you give me your number ****s, the "we should go for a drink" ugly ****s (really?) then giving me 1 star when I picked the same guy up again....

etc etc etc,

If there is someone here who needs a hot chick bartender, high volume restaurant hostess, personal assistant, high tips place waitress, etc etc, let me know, I am LOOKING FOR A JOB, need to get out of UBER and Lyft!

I will post when I am finally free of slavery for $0.90 per mile= $5/h and ruined car!!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Great avatar!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

So, just to clarify, you are _not_ enjoying your ride sharing job at the moment?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

GrumpyCat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so my last Lyft comment from some asshole rider just made me go on job listings again today.
> Following comment:
> ...


It sounds like 8 years of taxi history dejavue


----------

